# Ivomec + milk withdrawl....?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a couple milkers that I need to worm with ivomec+. I normally use Valbalzen that has a 9 day milk withhold time, was wondering what ivomec + was...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

A withdrawal time in milk has not been established. So I I'd love to hear what people do in this situation as well.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

In my research I've noticed that some don't even do withdrawl, others do... That's why I wanted some input on this site....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/A5 Goatmeds[1].pdf


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe I should stick to Valbalzen then.. At least it's on the list;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ivomec is on the list, Clorsulon half life is 26 hours, by the time the Ivomec is out of the system, it's long gone.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought ivomec + was ivermectin with Cydectin in it. They are on the list but milk with drawl is either N/A or DNU. That's what I was looking at....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for asking this question, janeen128! 

And thanks for the link to this table, goathiker!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cydectin is the next generation Ivomec. Two different products.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, okay... So pretty much milk with drawl is one milking basically since I only milk this particular goat once a day anyway... Good to know! Thanks Jill and Karen... This gets confusing...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ivomec Plus is Ivermectin with Clorsulon in it. Withdrawal for Ivermectin is 9 days if given orally or 50 days if given subQ. By the time that period is over the Clorsulon will also be gone.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh... Boy I misunderstood.... Maybe I'll try the natural route with her first....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, good thing I didn't... Fecals came back clear...;-) I thought for sure one of my milkers needed it, but nope... Good info though... Thanks Goathiker..;-)


----------

